# Moose plow blade stops



## Jbiker256 (Jan 7, 2018)

I have a few atvs with moose plows I use for condo communities. I have found that with the blade stops set farthest forward (and skids removed) they still struggle to get to bare pavement. Are the other set of holes set closer to the plow also for use of the blade stops? Does anybody else have similar issues?


----------



## jim331656 (Dec 29, 2010)

I think I tried all three positions and didn't notice much difference in how it cleaned. I think I am currently running it tipped back as it grabs the pavement expansion cracks less and trips less. Fresh snow I have no issue cleaning to the pavement. If it was driven on or walked on heavy, not so clean. The plow will just float over it and not cut. I am running the plastic wear bar which doesn't scrape as well as the metal one.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

pic of how you have the blade stops set up?

I have mine so the blade is angle/tilt is all the way back as then it will cup and hold more snow which add weight to the blade to increase the down pressure on the scraping edge. just my thoughts.


----------

